# Penguins - first proper scroll saw making!



## Lee J (27 Feb 2013)

I have practiced on MDF (12mm) for a little while and felt confident to do this... 







Made from 15mm oak using quite a fine blade.


----------



## Gill (27 Feb 2013)

That's a lovely piece of segmentation - simple, stylish and well cut. Beginners often find it difficult to cut smoothly yet you've managed it very well and even managed to include a rather nifty tight turn*. The edge shaping is also smooth and consistent. Well done indeed! It bodes well for the future  .




* Tempting though it is, I know it would be wholly inappropriate to joke about "tight terns" and penguins.


----------



## Lee J (27 Feb 2013)

ha ha yeah, tight tern was a bit bum twitchy. I broke a blade too, not sure if I need more tension or not... still learning.


----------



## cragster (27 Feb 2013)

thats nice, I like it


----------



## JimiJimi (27 Feb 2013)

Lee

These are great! Did you get the pattern from somewhere or did you make it up yourself?

Jimi.


----------



## Webby (27 Feb 2013)

Nicely done ......what are you going to use them for ?


what machine are you cutting them on ?


Dave :O)


----------



## stevenw1963 (27 Feb 2013)

Now that will appeal to a lot of people - quirky but fun looking too - nice one


----------



## DIY Stew (27 Feb 2013)

stevenw1963":3edfpudc said:


> Now that will appeal to a lot of people - quirky but fun looking too - nice one


+1 

Stew


----------



## Gary Morris (28 Feb 2013)

they look lovely, nice one Lee.

Gary


----------



## boysie39 (28 Feb 2013)

Lee ,they look terrific very well done , Did you use a pattern or just by eye . Thank you.


----------



## Lee J (28 Feb 2013)

I found something similar by googling scroll saw patterns. I then printed the picture out and drew it on some MDF so I could make a template. Now I have the template I can reproduce as many as I need. 

These are just ornamental and will be on sale on my craft stall that I have 3 or 4 times a year. 

They were cut using my Record SS16v scroll saw with a 14tpi blade

cheers


----------



## boysie39 (28 Feb 2013)

Thanks Lee for taking the time to answer .Hope to "have a go" at that pattern real soon, Take Care.


----------



## mac1012 (1 Mar 2013)

they look really really nice ! nothing beats the pride of your first piece especially when you get to the standard that someone would quite happily buy the item as you have.

word of caution though you are well on the way to becoming hooked on scrolling =D> 

mark


----------



## Dominik Pierog (2 Mar 2013)

JimiJimi":2iyzcoi6 said:


> Lee
> These are great! Did you get the pattern from somewhere or did you make it up yourself?
> Jimi.



Its from Proxxon Scrollsaw manual .
Those Penguins is something like " Hi I bought proxxon scroll saw " . I thik its first work on those saws.





I like this type paterns from proxxon


----------



## Lee J (4 Mar 2013)

yeah thems the ones, only I bought a Record Scrollsaw and I googled for the pattern but it's the same thing. 

they lasted about half an hour into my craft fair and both sets of oak penguins sold, £12 per set.


----------



## nadnerb (20 Apr 2013)

Really nice work Lee 
I'm going to have to try that myself
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Apr 2013)

Very nice Lee. If you want to enhance future penguins and other items you make it may pay you to invest in a dremel router table and a dremel multi-tool with a rounding over bit, it really does add a nice professional touch to the penguins. They are my best seller at the craft fairs.


----------



## powertools (22 Apr 2013)

I really like this style of work along with stevebuk's elephants.
Is there a book of patterns of of this type of thing that you can buy?


----------



## martinka (22 Apr 2013)

powertools":2tsk6cwn said:


> I really like this style of work along with stevebuk's elephants.
> Is there a book of patterns of of this type of thing that you can buy?



There probably is, but i would be tempted to search Google images first. Just search for "scroll saw pattern [name of animal]"
Kid's books are also a good place to look for this type of pattern.


----------



## powertools (22 Apr 2013)

martinka":1xdd1va5 said:


> powertools":1xdd1va5 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like this style of work along with stevebuk's elephants.
> ...



Many thanks for the reply I have had a search and I can find plenty of things to try.


----------

